# Bellator PPV over 100k buys



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt see it posted. But lots of news outlets say the Bellator PPV did over 100K buys. Very surprising and I (along with 95% of other people) stand corrected. Rampage has always been a huge draw but still very impressive. If they do a few a year I could see it staying respectable. But a lot of these buys seem maybe like a "I'll get their first PPV" type purchases. But still....very surprising.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't believe it for a second, I don't know a single person who was even aware Bellator was having a PPV, don't know anyone who ordered it. No way it did Affliction numbers when Metzer first reported 60K I thought it was a stretch. As a publicly traded company I think anyone who owns Viacom stock could request the information.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I said 100k. Seen a report that said 50k but that was a week ago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope it's true and we get more competition between two companies for fighters' services by bidding rather than adhesive contracts.

But the cynic in me does wonder if the anonymous source was doing damage control by floating a higher number than the 50-65k numbers that were floated based on trending estimates.

But that could be completely incorrect. I'd like to see Meltzer's final estimate from his PPV sources.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Weirdest form of spamming ever.


----------

